# FBQ2496 Power on



## Mr X (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi,

can anyone answer the following for the FBQ2496

1/ does it have the power on "thump" similar to the 1124?

2/ When power is first applied to the unit will it come up in standby or "on"

3/ in 2/ will it come up in bypass or "active"

My questions relate to integrating it into my HT where power is only applied to the outboard components when the AVR is powered up.

thanks

Murray


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Did you check our BFD Alternatives sticky thread to see if your questions have been covered before?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Mr X (Sep 24, 2008)

I have checked the sticky's but to no avail.

I have searched with FBQ2496 and thump and find references to the 1124 thump, but no comment on the FBQ.

The manual does not mention power on modes apart from a short comment on maintaining stereo mode.

I don't really want to leave the unit on.

thanks

Murray


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I don't really want to leave the unit on.


Is it a concern for the cost of electricity?

brucek


----------



## Mr X (Sep 24, 2008)

no, not at all.

I want it to be self fixing, i.e. if there is a power fail I want to be able to bring it up without any manual intervention (by my wife!).

I have had these things happen before usually when I am interstate for work so I'm just trying to find a suitable arrangement where the only interaction is the single button i.e. "Watch DVD" on the remote control.

The thump is incidental and will just require the construction of a 12v triggered 240V switch to sequence things.

I have a custom built(by me) IR redirector (x6) / expander / 12 v trigger (x6) which can assist in control.

thanks

Murray


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> if there is a power fail I want to be able to bring it up without any manual intervention


The BFD certainly powers on with the same settings as it was powered off, so no intervention is required. I can't imagine the FBQ is any different.

brucek


----------



## Andysu (May 8, 2008)

Haven’t we had thread like this before?

I guess this common question and the answer is there is no thump if you follow this power up power down procedure.

*Powering up*
First power up the AVR its most likely it won’t cause a thump on the sub bass speaker.
Secondly power up the FBQ2496 
Thirdly power up the sub bass 

There simple and you also get a free workout  for those who are too lazy to bend over and turn on simple switch ON.

*Powering down *
First power down the sub
Secondly power down the FBQ2496
Thirdly power down the AVR


----------



## Mr X (Sep 24, 2008)

Brucek,

thanks, by power on do you mean the switch on the front or the application of power to the unit i.e. similar to turning off the wall switch?

thansk

Murray


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> thanks, by power on do you mean the switch on the front or the application of power to the unit i.e. similar to turning off the wall switch?


Either. The BFD will power up with the last settings it was set to before shutting down.

brucek


----------



## Mr X (Sep 24, 2008)

thanks Brucek

Now for the implementation

Murray


----------

